# FS:Adult African Cichlids-$15each



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Simply making room:

NOTE:Any other fish you'll notice swimming in the background in any of my pictures that I haven't listed below, simply means that its NOT for sale; So please don't ask me if they are!! Thx

-Fully coloured 5" OB Peacock-$15









-4" Peacock -German Red-$15

















-Fully coloured 5" Blue Ahi(Scianochromis Ahi)-$40, ***PENDING***

























-Two FREE 3.5" white Gold Fish.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Blue Ahi-$40******PENDING******


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Second fish looks like a sunshine peacock of some sort


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

Eureka red?


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Second one could be a German red as well.. It looks like it's a little orange?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump for nice fish. X2 looks like my German red that came from one of our sponsor.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like my Blue Ahi is back up for sale as I still haven't heard anything back from the member that was interested.


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Are you selling rostratus male ???


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

***NOTE:Any other fish you'll notice swimming in the background in any of my pictures that I haven't listed below, simply means that its NOT for sale; So please don't ask me if they are.***

Thx


----------



## skinny (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow!! You are selling fish!! No need to be so rude. People make mistakes. I was gonna ask about the German red and the blue ahi. But never mind.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

I wasn't being rude!

This is a 2nd msg I've got since I posted my ad in regards to the same exact subject.

If you can't read & don't understand, than don't reply to any ad.

It's as simple as that.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Taking offense to anything said/typed is YOUR choice (aimed at all offended parties). Lol good luck selling the fish now.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Thx fellow member


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

50% OFF XMAS SPECIAL($20each)

Blue Ahi is ***Pending*** for Sidius


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Weekend Bump


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Serious ppl ONLY pls as I want to move these guys before the new year.

Bump bump


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Good morning Fellow members,

& Thanks for everyone's interest in my live stock.

As of now my OB Peacock-$15 & my German Red-$15 are both ***PENDING*** pick up by CICHLID.



Anyone wants my 2 FREE Gold Fish?


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

***********************all gone***************************


----------

